# HDMI Splitter for Bolt?



## jefny (Feb 13, 2008)

I originally had the Tivo Hd and it had two outputs for video, one for hdmi and the second for component cables. My set up has both an overhead projector and a plasma TV under the screen. I was able to send the Tivo signal to both the TV (hdmi) and overhead projector (Component). Unfortunately the Bolt has only one video output (hdmi) Does anyone have experience with a good splitter for different hdmi pieces of equipment? 

Right now I physically unplug the hdmi output from my blu ray player and plug it into the Tivo hdmi port. But constantly pulling cables in an out gets me a bit nervous.

JohnF


----------



## Gary Hicks (Aug 30, 2017)

JohnF --

This is probably overkill for your setup but I added a Monoprice Blackbird 4K 2x4 HDMI splitter and switch to my setup about 18 months ago. In my case I have four televisions hooked to the switch and the switch is hooked up to both my TIVO bolt and my DVD player. It has worked perfectly! This allows me to watch the same show (or DVD) simultaneously on all four TVs as I move around the house. Again ... this may be more than what you need but Monoprice carries other HDMI splitters with less ports for as cheap as $8.00.

Gary


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I use this with one of my Rokus. It should work with bolt.

ViewHD 2 Port 1x2 Powered HDMI... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004F9LVXC?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I use this to split the HDMI to my Blu-ray and Roku:

DotStone HDMI Switch Bi-Direction 4K HDMI Splitter 2 x 1/1 x 2 *No External Power Required* 2 Ports HDMI Switcher Supports Ultra HD 4K 3D 1080P for PS4 Xbox Fire Stick Roku https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L8LLP2G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_JLBFCbS1THGGX


----------



## jefny (Feb 13, 2008)

I should have been a bit clearer in my set up. In the past I had a 35 foot hdmi cable from my bluray player to my over head projector and two cables coming out of my TivoHD-an hdmi to the TV and component cables to the over head. As the Bolt has only an hdmi out I would like to split that to component and hdmi-the component which is already in place to the proector and an hdmi to the TV. I could get a second long hdmi cable to the projector but the high quality ones that can carry a strong enough signal to the projector is quite expensive (around $100). I don't know if this type of splitter exists and would actually work.

Thanks again for the responses.

John F


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

If I understand what your saying you need a HDMI splitter one out to TV other to this. New HDMI to 5RCA RGB Component YPbPr Video +R/L Audio Adapter Converter HD TV 6453088605706 | eBay


----------



## jefny (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I think I first have to split the hdmi out from the Tivo Bolt to to two hdmi outs and then convert one of them to component utilizing your suggestion. I would prefer a switch to a splitter as I won't be playing both outputs at the same time. For purposes of audio I do have an optical cable running from the Bolt to a preamp to provide audio for the projector.

It looks like spaghetti behind my equipment and I can imagine that the new additions will realy make it look like a real mess.

JohnF


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Could use this Fosmon 2x1 1x2 UHD 4K Bi Direction HDMI 2.0 Switch Switcher Splitter Hub HDCP 3D | eBay


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a bunch of equipment in one room hooked to distribution system, you should see that nest of wires.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jefny said:


> I should have been a bit clearer in my set up. In the past I had a 35 foot hdmi cable from my bluray player to my over head projector and two cables coming out of my TivoHD-an hdmi to the TV and component cables to the over head. As the Bolt has only an hdmi out I would like to split that to component and hdmi-the component which is already in place to the proector and an hdmi to the TV. I could get a second long hdmi cable to the projector but the high quality ones that can carry a strong enough signal to the projector is quite expensive (around $100). I don't know if this type of splitter exists and would actually work.
> 
> Thanks again for the responses.
> 
> John F


More on what I am doing. I use the splitter I posted and one of the outputs goes to an HDMI to composite adapter as I use it for PIP on my tv. You could just as easily add an HDMI to component adapter.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

jefny said:


> Right now I physically unplug the hdmi output from my blu ray player and plug it into the Tivo hdmi port. But constantly pulling cables in an out gets me a bit nervous.


It appears to me you are trying to send a signal from your BluRay and a Bolt to the TV and projector. I you need a switch with two inputs and two outputs and not a splitter. Something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Splitter-Swi...910150&s=gateway&sprefix=hdmi,aps,152&sr=8-34


----------

